# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  WINGS DAO, Zug, Switzerland

## Airicist

Website - wings.ai

facebook.com/WingsDAO

twitter.com/wingsplatform

----------


## Airicist

WINGS.ai explained (WINGS tokens on Ethereum blockchain)

Published on May 10, 2017

----------

